# OCT/NOV 2WW Testers ~ TTC With TX...Part 2



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME 

LOVE, LUCK AND BABYDUST.......everything crossed for you all 

millie s 1 Oct 
spud 1 Oct
sacha 3 Oct FET  
marsha mouse 3 Oct IUI 
KittyR 3 Oct ICSI 
vickimarie 4 Oct ICSI 
EmmaK 4 Oct IVF 
dissyissy 4 Oct ICSI 
weesusie525 4 Oct ICSI 
Ipec 4 Oct FET 
belle23 6 Oct IVF  
pipkin 6 Oct IVF 
loch_ness 6 Oct IVF 
jane1 6 Oct IVF 
LilyAnne 6 Oct OI 
Cameron 7 Oct IVF 
pauline 7 Oct ICSI 
tweetie 7 Oct IVF 
oneday 7 Oct IUI 
Cinderella 7 Oct FET  
Bronte 8 Oct IUI 
NATALIEB 8 Oct IUI 
susieB 8 Oct Clo 
Ajax 8 Oct IVF 
ladyblue 10 Oct FET 
Roomby 10 Oct ICSI 
skyred 10 Oct IVF 
bbmonster 11 Oct OI 
nixie IUI 
ladyroxton 12 Oct ICSI 
sharonw 12 Oct ICSI 
Sunflower 12 Oct IVF 
kelly24 12 Oct IVF 
unluckydeb 12 Oct FET 
Myownangel 12 Oct IVF
miele 12 Oct IUI 
soulcyster 12 Oct ICSI
birthbaby 13 Oct FET 
leanne-c 13 Oct ICSI 
deborah1996 13 Oct ICSI 
twiggy3 13 Oct Clo
daycj 13 Oct IVF 
freespirit 13 Oct IVF 
lynne2 14 Oct ICSI 
Fluffty 14 Oct ICSI 
Tasha_1977 Clo 
broody 15 Oct IVF 
wannabemum42 16 Oct IVF 
Pebble 16 Oct ICSI 
WendyC 16 Oct FET 
fiwi 17 Oct IUI 
Helly Belly 17 Oct IVF 
LiziBee 18 Oct ICSI 
DUCATTI 18 Oct IVF 
lynette-m 
abiW 19 Oct IVF 
emma jayne 20 Oct ICSI
Jodie Bogie 20 Oct IVF 
kirstyJT 20 Oct IUI 
pepper 20 Oct ICSI
ruby maria 21 Oct ICSI
Cassidy 21 Oct ICSI
pinklady 22 Oct ICSI
cesca 23 Oct FET
Pammy 24 Oct ICSI
deb 30 24 Oct IUI 
Clari ICSI
Rainy Day 24 Oct IVF
Noosa 24 Oct ICSI
Lorri 25 Oct ICSI
EMM 25 Oct ICSI
marymoo 26 Oct ICSI
Saggy ICSI
JackieB 26 Oct
lemonjelly 26 Oct ICSI
dippy3 27 Oct IVF
suzieh 28 Oct ICSI
jane anne
Stephanie K 30 Oct ICSI
sculley 31 Oct IVF
shazznewman 31 Oct IVF
dhikki 3 Nov FET
Cal 28  3 Nov IVF
nuala 3 Nov IUI
alex28 4 Nov IUI
Carol250 IVF
vekbti 4 Nov IUI

Much love,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Cesca, Rainy Day, Lorri, Liz, Abi and Ange.....welcome to the 2WW 

Nikki ~ fab pic in the gallery 

Sharon.....hope everything's ok for you, i'm keeping everything crossed that it works out ok but big hugs anyway 

Nixie ~ i'm so sorry hun......whatever direction your journey takes i wish you much love and luck 

Heres a new home for you ladies....happy chatting and huge luck to you all,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## pinklady (Jan 4, 2005)

Lizibee -  just to say I'm finding the same with Cycolgest.  Good to know we're not the only ones though.

Good luck everyone, this 2ww is just awful!!!

Chrissie xx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Lizzy - Hello ! Thanks for adding me

RainyDay - Hello ! I recognised your name and remembered that we tested on the same day my last tx (20 Jul). I just looked back at the board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=33265.0 there were a lot of BFNs around that time  . This time hopefully will be our turn. Just wanted to say hi and good luck!

Well, my obsessing has started already, and I only had ET yesterday. I am getting lots of sharp pains in abdomen. I know its way too early for anything, so am hoping its side effects from drugs.

Lx


----------



## abiW (Sep 20, 2005)

The cyclogest (I think) is giving me stomach cramps, and I'm starting to get paranoid that its AF cramps instead. I didn't sleep until 2.30 last night feeling sick with worry. Now knicker checking every hour or every twinge I feel. 

How does anyone stay calm? I have become a jittery mess in the space of 24 hours  - was feeling really positive yesterday!!!
Abi


----------



## wannabemum42 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am on day ten of 2ww, testing sunday and on cyclogest, just wanted to say that I had awful irritating AF type pains near the ovaries for over a week from all the digging about at EC..and back ache.

Boob pain wore off after a few days, but now they tingle now and again.

They wore off about three days ago and have been replaced by a real heavy feeling in my uterus...not a pain, but a dull awarenss of it.

Other than that I feel fine....the pains from the Cylogest are there all the time niggling at me, but not painful.

Hope yours ware off too when your body settles down.

Diane


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi everyone, I have been reading all the posts and alot of you are talking about pineapple juice. Whats the news on this? Do I need to start drinking it? Had et yesterday.

Lorri.. Know what you mean about obsessing already!!My uterus feels really heavy ,it must be the cyclogest making the lining really thick!!

Rainy day hi , I had fet yesterday and I have been told to test on the 27th ,I see you are due to test on the 24th ,do you think I got the date wrong!!! ( thoughts of testing early already creeping in!!)sorry can't help with the discharge ,I'm sure its to do with the amount of drugs ete, but perhaps you ought to ring your clinic.

Lizzy..thanks for adding me on the list of test days...  it seems so far away!!


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi 

the pinapple juice helps inplantation and brazil nuts 
i drank half glass a day and hand full nuts a day and im preggers  
i use to love pinapple juice i dont now  thers a few ho use it on hear jennifer. ishack carnt remember any more but were all preggers 

take care if u type in pinapple juice in search it shud cum up with lots info hope this helps 

nikki xx


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi Birthbaby I'm out the door already to buy the juice and nuts!!!If you told me to eat mud coz it helped i would!!!!!!


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

cesca 


u can have mud if u want ewwwwwwwwwwwwww      


all the best girls nikki


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Pineapple and low dose aspirin - its such a stomach turning combination!   Steering clear of Brazil nuts though as I have a nut allergy!!
Still getting stomach cramps - just hope its the wind 
Love and baby dust all round
Lizi xxxxx


----------



## suzieh (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi 

Please can I join this tread? 

I had ET on Friday at 10am. 2 Grade A's. (4-6 in the freezer)  Testing Friday 28th. 

Never done hthis before, feeling nervous allready. 

Have stomach ache and a sore tummy to the touch. First cyclogest was horrid. Up half the night with tummy ache, wouldn't lie on my back any longer.. Hope the enbies didn't move. 

Look forward to getting to know you all, 

Suzie


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

hello ladies ,


cesca said:


> Hi Birthbaby I'm out the door already to buy the juice and nuts!!!If you told me to eat mud coz it helped i would!!!!!!


  I was like that too !!! See the 'food do's and don'ts' on page 2  
Wishing all you  ladies loads of  &  
Freespirit x


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hello

Cant believe it we have just got a      
I am in total shock, 4th time lucky.

All I can say is acupuncture, pineapple juice and Brazil nuts all the way!!!!
I will post later when it has sunk in a little, and catch up with everyone else.

Good luck everyone else who is testing.

Pebble xx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Pebble - Fantatic news, Many congratulations. You must be on 

    ​


----------



## Saggy (Apr 15, 2005)

Congratulations Pebble on your 
I've snuck over from the TTL's to keep up with fellow 2ww! 
I'm definitley in the pineapple juice club,   I am going to start brazils today too, had e/t on thurs 13th!
LOL
Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Pebble...FANTASTIC NEWS    what a wonderful feeling for you both.

well I am on day 3 after fet and don't feel anything  at all!! Dh keeps asking and I just have to keep saying "nothing to report!" I know its very early days but implantation if it happens will be sometime over this weekend.( still keeping everything crossed which is very tiring!) I am already sick of Brazil nuts!!!


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi

pebble we did it  

im over the moon for you i really am we have cycled together loads times with no nice outcome but this cycle the best outcome yet 

speak soon love nikki xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Why brazil nuts and pineapple juice? i am allergic to brazil nuts!


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hello

Thanks so much for your wishes.

It will hasnt sunk in, I just cant beleive it. Good luck to everybody that is left to test for this month, I am thinking of you all.

Eva04 - the juice and nuts are packed with selenuim so there are good for implantation.

Anything is worth a try and it worked with me  

Pebble x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies , 
I just called in to say ,
Pebble       
I'm so pleased for you hunni !!
Freespirit x


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi girls

Well its all over for me this time. I went for blood test on Friday and was told it was a negative result, the level has gone down but isn't quite under 2 so gotta go back to Care on Wednesday for another blood test, which I'm not looking forward to, stopped meds and have got peroid pains today so looks like af is on its way, I'm absolutely devasted, not much else to say, but I'm sure I'll get over it eventually and hopefully become positive to start all over again.

Love Sunflower x


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Sunflower,
We haven't chatted before, but just wanted to say how sorry I was. I saw your note about your result being borderline and I was hoping for a better outcome for you   . 

Lx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

just popped in to say     to pebble.

suzie - welcome

just a quickie post,

deborahx


----------



## Noosa (Oct 14, 2005)

Hello and Thank you for letting me join!!!

I am currently on our 2nd ICSI cycle and waiting for my test date which is the 24th, I have had 1 biochem pregnancy on IUI and knew I was, but this time I just feel nothing at all, just the same!!!, I dont really hold out much hope, sorry I sound down but Im having another really really bad day !!!   

Lots of Love to everyone and GOOD LUCK!!!

Love 

Noosa x


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Noosa
I am on my 2nd ICSI and can't even begin believe that this might work, as remembering how crap it was getting BFN last time and good things never happen to me, but I am still trying to be positive and put negative thoughts to the back of my mind. 

It CAN happen. There are lots of women who were 2nd time lucky. Also, what I am focusing on, is that my clinic know so much more about me now, and my tx has been a bit different this time around - worse, but different ! 

Try to do something nice to cheer you up. I think i might go and see Wallace & Gromit tonight, that will make me laugh ! 

You really just cannot tell at this stage whether it has worked or not.

Take care and try to be more positive     

Lx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

P.S. Have blown you a good luck bubble !


----------



## Noosa (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Lorri!!

Thanks for sending over your Positive Vibes!!!!, its really strange you mentioned the Flicks!!, I arranged to go tonight with my Husband but unfortunatly his work has called and hes got to go in, I dont really want him to but we need the money as we have just spent 4000.00 on this cycle. I keep getting Shoting pains down below I hope its not AF arriving!!!.

Lots of Love and good Luck

Noosa x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello All

Well, the brown spotting/bleeding I had been getting stopped on Saturday and I had none yesterday. AF has not arrived yet but tested this morning and got a   . I expect AF will arrive now that I have stopped the pessaries.  As soon as the brown blood started last week I was pretty sure I'd get this result as I always get it a few days before AF, so I wasn't surprised with the result this morning.

Waiting for a call back from the hosp to see what happens next.  We'll have another go in the new year - will have to pay this time so will start saving!

Hope you are all well and good luck to all you who are waiting.

Hellie


----------



## Noosa (Oct 14, 2005)

Hellybelly!!!

Sorry you did a test and it was BFN, but dont stop the pesseries (Cyclogest?), not until its absolutly set in stone!!!!, thats what my clinic told me last time, also the blood loss is brown and thats old blood so its not over !!!.

Look at me giving out advise, its a shame I carnt take it myself!!!.

its not over yet Hun.

Love

Noosa x


----------



## Rainy Day (May 22, 2004)

Oh Hellie,

So sorry to read that you got a BFN this morning.  Sending you lots of  .

Best wishes

Rainy Day


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hellie so sorry to hear your news we all feel for both of you at this time.sending lots of hugs 

Rainy day  thanks for your advice on testing days ,according to your clinic I should test on the 23rd oct as they were 4 day old embies .Frozen on day 3 and a day to thaw and move on. Looking for any excuse to test early!!! my clinic just said test in 2wks.Perhaps I'll ring them.
Feeling normal at the moment no pains or tingling just plain normal!!!


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

It's a fbn for me, although i expected it because I had very bad af symptons, I am still gutted, this was my 6th and last IUI  
Good luck to you all still on the 2ww, fiwi


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

pebble - congratulations on your  

hellie - sorry about your  

sunflower - sorry about your  


deborahxx


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi all

 

I am really looking froward to joining... 1 day early - E/T tomorrow - so fingers crossed I can then officially join the 2WW club!! - really scared and just waiting for the call from the hospital to say everything went well overnight!!!!...

good luck to everbody sending u all lots of


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi Jane  Anne, hopefully we will be welcoming you onto the 2ww. The bit just before is very nerve racking .hoping all goes well and that lots of cell dividing is going on as i speak!!  Good luck and speak to you soon!!


----------



## sculley (Aug 5, 2005)

Can i join too..........?

My cycle buddie Lorri pointed me here.  I am on 2ww with testing date 31st Oct.

ET was yesterday (Monday), was feeling dreadful but each day i seem to be getting better - I think perhaps i am just a wimp.  I have not really enjoyed any of this IVF process and am not sure if i would ever do it again.  I admire you guys who have multiple attempts you must be made of stronger stuff than me!

Hello to everyone on this thread.

Sculley


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hello Sculley (again !) - I'm glad you found us. To be honest, I don't know how I have managed to stay sane with this 2nd tx, as having 1 failure behind me (and with the other problems) I have a sense of hopelessness, but am trying to remain positive, keeping hold of the thought that each cycle is different and that this really could be the one (hope so !).

Fiwi and HellyBelly - I don't know you ladies, but I do know how hard it is to get a BFN, I know thats not much comfort, but I hope you are both doing OK and managing to come to terms. Take care

Noosa - I didn't go to the flicks in the end, but will probably go later this week.

Hello Rainy Day and Cesca, hope you are keeping sane.

Lx


----------



## Pammy (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi 2 Weekers!
I'm new although have has some great supportive correspondence
from Lorri. - Thank you  
I"m on day 8, 6 days to go. Can't quite figure out the conflicting reports on
the nut thing and pinapple. Can anyone clarify? One said that pinapple, mango
spicy food and nuts all make your uterus contract ( all by the way which I had in
one day not knowing bar the pinapple!) Is there truth to this? If so how does
pinapple juice and brazil nuts not fall into the above?
My fingers are crossed and my heart is with all of us.
Love this site for it's information and support.
I've been keeping busy because it taking my mind off the dwelling. It's
making me happier so I figure how much harm can it do? If it all goes wrong
at least I know for next time. I'm heading off to France tomorrow and will find
out - out there. And will be off-line so no FF network sadly!
Good luck all you , I'm wishing and praying the same for us all.
Love,Pamxx


----------



## lynette-m (Aug 7, 2005)

hi everyone,i know some of you may have seen my post about my faint positive.well just thought id let u all know its definately a      .hospital confirmed it today and were so happy!!!!! just like to say thankyou to everyone for all your support!!! hope you all get bfps u all more than deserve!!!  and pam i also drank the pineapple juice over 2ww and i got a bfp 2!!!  take care love lynette.x


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi Pam - From what I have read, pineapple juice and nuts can cause contractions but are also good for implantation, so just don't overdo it I guess.  I am drinking about half a glass of pure pressed pineapple juice and a handfull of brazil nuts per day. Let us know how you get on when you get back from France. I hope you manage to have a nice relaxing time and of course, a BFP ! 

Lynette - Congratulations !!! You must  be ecstatic. Good luck with the pregnancy.


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi!
sorry for the lack of personals, will come back later. Still floating around on   
Lizzy - chalk us down for a  would you?
Thanks!!
Lizi


----------



## DUCATTI (Sep 4, 2005)

hi 

sorry to start so late but i have been following this thread and others and would like to say that after 4 yrs ttc, 8 months clomid 3 iui all -tive we just got a BFP on first ivf and also have 8 what i call snowflakes.

i also had 6 brazil nuts and a glass pineapple juice a day.

good luck for everyone else


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

lizzi - congratulations          glad your dreams have came true.

lynette - congratulations          glad too that your dreams have come true.

just a quickie to say congrats,

on day 12 and hosp test is on day 18 so still a few days to wait


deborahxx


----------



## WendyC (Apr 27, 2003)

Just to let you know that I tested today and it was   just waiting for    to appear

Wendy


----------



## abiW (Sep 20, 2005)

Please can you put me down as a  
Was  a bit naughty and tested early as I have now got OHSS    and thought there might be something there!!
Abi


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls

wendy im so sorry hunny  

u naughty girls for testing early  i tested day 11 and got a bfp 

congrats to all the            

lizzbee im still on   aswell 

like i say congrats girls love nikki


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Suzie, Sarah, Sculley and Pam.......huge luck to you all and hope this thread keeps you a bit sane 

Sunflower ~ really sorry hun, hope it all goes ok tomorrow 

Fiwi, Helly and Wendy ~ many, many hugs to you all......wishing you much luck 

Jane Anne ~ good luck for ET tomorrow 

Lynette ~ have posted elsewhere but many congratulations 

LiziBee ~ wooohoooooo.....Congratulations. Fab news, you float as much as you want hun 

Ducatti ~ well done hun......congratulations to you too. Enjoy!!! 

Abi ~ wow.....congratulations, this is wonderful news today. Look after yourself and be very happy and healthy 

Love and luck to everyone, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## kirstieJT (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi Lizzy

Just to let you know I got my AF 2 days before test date.

Kirstie


----------



## shazznewman (May 17, 2005)

Hi, not posted on the 2ww testers before, but keep ready about people mentioning pineapple juice, how much do they reckon you should drink a day?

Thanks for any help.

Shazz


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Hello!

Just wanted to say a huge CONGRATULATIONS to Lizibee,Lynette, Abiw and duccatti on their
    
Well done Ladies!!! so pleased for you all, have a happy and healthy 9 months  

                                  

Love Leanne xxx


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Kirsty and Wendy c
So sorry to hear about your sad news  
Take care of yourselfs, sending lots of   and   to you and yourDH
Love Leanne xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

Lizibee, Lynette, Ducatti & Abi        
Fiwi, Helly and Wendy big hugs to you all     
I am testing at my clinic tomorrow and have held off on the hpts so am going to be a nervous wreak for the next 24 hours. 
Lynette your story has given me loads of hope as we had 11 egss collected and sadly only 1 fertilised and was transfered as a grade 1, 2 cell embryo too.
xxxx


----------



## suzieh (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

lizibee, lynette, ducatti, abi, nikki  WOW -  BFP's - how brill. Congratulations ladies, how amazing. Hope your all taking it easy up there on cloud 9! 

So sorry to hear there has also been BFN's too - having not been there yet it's hard to know your pain, I hope your all being looked after and my thoughts are with you ladies. xx

I am day 5 of 2ww. Feeling not too bad. Has anyone else had bad stomach ache, and pain when sneeze, hiccup, move? I think it must be from the op or the pesseries, it's gone slightly today, feeling normal (ish). 
Time seems to be passing quickly, I am soo excited. Anyone else testing on the 28th ?? 

Hope your all having a nice Wednesday, take care, 

Suzie


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

i just wanted to come in and say congratulations on your bfp's and hope you have lovely pg's.lol.xx

also to say how sorry i am to those who didnt get their dream this time but good luck to you in the future whatever you are going to do.
i am hoping to go again in january and hope that this time i get my bfp as well.lol.


----------



## Rainy Day (May 22, 2004)

What a fantasic number of BFPs - Wow! Huge congratulations to Lizibee, Lynette, Ducatti, Abi and Nikki.

  ​
So very sorry to hear about the BFNs. Very sad . Good luck for the future.

I'm still hanging in there on my fourth 2ww this year. I'm tired, but otherwise have absolutely no symptoms whatsoever, not even from the 1600mg of cyclogest per day (two in the morning and two in the evening).

Hi to everyone who remembers me.

Bye for now.

Rainy Day


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi girls,

just a quickie for suzie

i also got stomach pains and i was doing iui as u know, they only lasted to day 7 with me, hopefully you will be feeling better soon

deborahxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

just another quicki, think its all over for for me, went to loo this morning and there was thread of blood, so a.f is her way, still going to hospital to test on monday though, hope you all are well

deborahxx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi deb 

Sorry to hear you had a show. Wishing it wil go away, and everything will be ok.

Good luck to everyone else testing today. Hope all goes well

I will be joining the TWW on monday. not long now

sending lots of       

Doyle


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Well girls I have done the dreaded pg test EARLY and wished I hadn't. Let this be a lesson to you all who are thinking on early testing!!  I was feeling nauseas all afternoon yesterday and thought if I do a pg test at least i will know if it is the pregnancy hormone or the drugs making me feel ill. If there was enough pregnancy hormone to make me feel like this then it would show up. So  late last night off I toddled to the loo, pg test clutched in hand.did the deed and waited for the result. A very feint blue line appeared , so as you can imagine i was elated. Thought I was very clever. This morning i thought I would do another test as I may get a darker line ,as the hormone would be stronger. Well did the deed again....NOTHING! no line whatsoever. Am now totally confused and am not going to look at another pg test until my official test date "27th Oct! As I have had fet I have not had the hcg drug to give me a false positive ,but obviously something did!


----------



## Three boys (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi cesca,

You poor thing, your head must be all over the place now! I don't really know what to say it's v. odd to get a line and then not have one the next day, especially as your doing FET. Maybe it is a positive result but because you've tested so early, it's still borderline whether every test will detect the HCG. After all they say a line is a line. I'm testing on the 25th after my second FET and I'm desperate to test too. I did last time on day 10 and it was negative and continued to be on test day. I've resisted so far this time though! Have you any other symptoms?

love clairex


----------



## suzieh (Sep 27, 2004)

Morning, 

Deb30 - Thank you for the post babe.. as for your news of a bleed, so sorry to hear that.. I have no experience with this process yet (only what i am learning now) however, after reading and scouring the boards for months I would say a bleed doesn't mean a negative result... Your still a good way off test date.. You should put your feet up, relax and think positive.. (easy for me 2 say)..      Whst day is your actualy date?

Suzie xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

Just to let you know that it wasn't our time this time around - BFN  

Good Luck to everyone else still to test and hearty congratulations to those who have been successful.

xxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

just to let u know that a.f def arrived today, called hospital to let them know, still need to go in on monday for a test just to make sure

hope everyones well

deborahxx


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi girls,,, i was just wondering if i could join you all.....I had my et today in London st Bart's, they put 2 grade 1 embryo's on board for me today...........   

So will be testing on November 3rd..........

Also would like to say many, many ,    
to all the    
it's just so fab to hear the good news, keeps us all going, once again over the moon your dreams have been answered girls.........

So much love, luck and baby dust to each and everyone of you xx xx x


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi all 2ww girls

Any advice please??

Feel really weird today - couldn't sleep-  my imagination is on overdrive!! - my tummy is still really sore - E/C was on monday is that normal

Also feel sick this morning but maybe that is the cyclogest maybe PMT to early to tell?? becoming a complete hypochondriac!!!     

Goodluck to everybody waiting to test and lots of     to u all

xxxx


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Jodie - so sorry honey. You have my number if you want to talk. Don't be afraid to ring.

Jane anne - I don't call it 'the *evil* cyclogest' for nothing! Sadly it can bring on all the symptoms you describe, and you are not a hypochondriac, your feelings are totally normal for someone in the 2ww!!

Love to all!
lizi.x


----------



## Stephanie K (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post on this board but I have been reading for a couple of days! 
I had 2 blastocysts transferred on Tuesday and was fine until yesterday when I was really emotional and convinced AF was on her way. I feel better today though! Its all so scary...I hate it!

Its great to hear of all the BFP's on this board   to all of you!

Also so sorry to read about those of you with BFN's this time....  

lots of love and luck to all of you

Steph  xxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls  

steph you will be more than welcome to this thread   i dont no what i would have done in my 2ww without this site  its been my rock cos there a girls on hear going thro exactly the same thing you have a question and it will get answered anyways good luck to all you girls 


love nikki xxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning all,

Just wondering if I can join you, ET yesterday at Barts so testing on the 3 Nov. 

Good Luck all

Cal


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Cal - I have also just joined this thread... goodluck with your next 2 weeks   

Thanks lizi - I just feel I am going mad today! - first day on my own - DP has gone back to work   

Steph totally feel the same - AF fear! - I thought we were over the worst after E/T but was I wrong!!! I can't remember what it feels like not to be full of hormones!!!    

Sorry to moan - hope I am not like this for the next 2 weeks!!!   

xxxxx


----------



## sculley (Aug 5, 2005)

Cal & Jane Anne - join the club!

We all seem to be moaning or analysing something!!!!

I am on day 5 after ET (ET was on monday).  Jane Anne when was your ET? Some of the others on here are a few days ahead of us, so it is good to hear what they are going through just so that we can expect it too.

Hope your ETs went well and that you both feeling ok.  I still feel awful, but then i have decided i am a total wimp.



Sculley


----------



## Stephanie K (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks Nikki and congratulations on your BFP......all the best for a really healthy and happy pregnancy...enjoy it !!!

Jane Anne...my DH went back to work yesterday so maybe thats why I had a bad day! He has been fantastic but I bet he couldnt wait to get away from me for a few hours. i am obsessed with every little pain and then when the pains go away I am convinced it is a bad sign.   

Anyway moan away is what I say....if you cant now then when can you?

Hi Cal...hope you are ok and not going mad as well!!!!

Am off to get my haircut now to see if that helps take my mind off things!


Take care everyone     

Steph
xxx


----------



## Stephanie K (Aug 30, 2005)

Sorry Sculley our posts must have crossed!!!

Its good to know that we are all as bad as each other!!!!

Steph
xxx


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi all

Sculley E/T was Wednesday evening - seem like ages ago! r u back at work - I am supposed to go back in Monday but if I still feel like this I don't think i could manage it  

Steph I think my DP ran out of the door this morning... - he has also been fantastic and a complete saint to put up with me - just hoping I can get him to iron my clothes before i go back to work next week  

enjoy your morning out    - I think I need a bit of retail therapy! 

xxxxx


----------



## marymoo (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi

I am on the 2ww and your posts have been very comforting to me.  I am testing on 26th October and so am on day 6 of the 2ww.  Although Im normally a very calm person I am feeling so anxious and emotional and very teary.

I am convinced AF is on its way and have had some discharge this morning which I always get when I ovulate - is this normal at this stage?  Has anyone else experienced this?  I just cant stop crying!

I am taking cycloglest but up the rear passage so I dont think it could be that.

Any advice/reassurance would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Mary

  

Sorry to hear u r feeling so sad - sorry I cannot offer any advice as I am a little earlier than u... 

Can u not ring your nurse or doctor? I am sure they would be able to advise and that should hopefully put your mind at rest.

Let me know how u get on sending u lots of    

xxxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls 


have  youz red about pinapple juice and brazil nuts a galss a day and hand full of nut im sure that wat worked for me   
just want to say i wish you al the luck in the world and you get your dreams come true 



                      

take care girls love nikki xxxx


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi just signed up today. I am 6 days ET. I test on 27 Oct.
I have had AF pains every morning since ET. My breasts hurt so bad.I was told to drink 2 litres water a day and take aspirin.Hopefully all worth it though. Day time telly is the worst. You can only watch test tube baby's repeats so many times... I'm going back to work on Mon, don't know if its right thing.
Good Luck everyone


----------



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi,

Please can I join you as had IUI yesterday?  Was on our 2nd IVF but due to poor response (only 2 good size follies) converted to IUI. 

As before they had problems getting around the bump in my cervix     but then manage to get in.  My DH had the highest count of swimmies  yesterday    300 million so they were all oohing at him which put a smile on his face as I winced in pain with the dreaded speculum      .

(TMI COMING UP) 
When I put in the bottom bomb (cyclogest) last night it stung and hurt immediately    and this morning I sting everytime I pee    and its like cystitis (didn't have this the last time??).  Anyone else encountered this??  I have put a call into the clinic to see what I can do to get comfortable as its getting worse with every pee....  

Testing on Nov 2 or 3 (I never know if you count day of IUI as day one or today as day one.....

Nuala (dreading peeing)


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hello 2ww ladies ! 

Congratulations to all you ladies with BFPs - so many recently ! Its very encouraging.

It always saddens me to read of the BFNs and I am so sorry for you ladies that have experienced this, there are no words. Take care  

Dippy3 - I know what you mean about test tube babies ! It still brings a tear to my eye though, but that is due to my highly emotional state at the moment. I have gotten into watching a brush with fame, not that I am into art or anything, but find it interesting. I have stayed off work so far, but only because I get so stressed.  I am supposed to be back at work on Monday ... Ummm, we'll see ! 

Rainy Day - How do you manage to do 2 cyclogest at a time ! You poor thing (no need to go into detail   )

Cesca and Sculley - still looking for that hat-trick !  Stay positive   

Chrisse/Pinklady - Good luck for testing tomorrow  

Baby dust to everyone else where ever you are in this madness called 2ww !
     

Lx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi Nuala - sorry, we crossed !  Congratulations on your IUI and dh's swimmers. That speculum can be so uncomfortable.  I don't know the answer to your question re cyclogest, I had it last time, and had problems (keeping it in), you could try inserting vaginally - though my clinic only ever recommended back door, but that is prob due to the potential of infection after EC.  I am on gestone IM injections this time around (ouch  ). 

Lx


----------



## pinklady (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks Lorri.  Feeling pretty down, I'm sure it hasn't worked.  Day 10 & 12 - BFN on HPT.  Serves me right for testing early.  Day 12 was mid-day and not first wee so maybe it's just too early.  Who knows.

Had all kind of symptoms, pink mucus (tmi sorry!), metallic taste yesterday, things tasting a bit weird, feeling sick (sure that's just stress and worry though).  Wasn't consitipated on pessaries, was complete opposite in fact !!!! but things seem to have slowed right down now, not going anywhere near as much (again sorry tmi!).  Had weird stabbing pains in right boob last night, I have no idea what that means.  It's such torture!  Plus temp has dropped too, this isn't a good sign!

Not long for you now!!  Fingers crossed.

If you get a BFN is it true that af can take up to 7 days to arrive?  I thought it would be quick, talk about dragging it out.

Chrissie xx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Chrissie - I am no expert on HPT's but it sounds too early, especially on day 10 and if you are not using one of the really sensitive ones, and for day 12 if you are not using concentrated urine. Metallic taste is a good symptom.  I don't know about temp charting though - never done it. I was really "loose" on cyclogest last time. When I got my BFN, AF started as soon as I stopped cyclogest (later same day), and was very heavy, but everyone is different. I really hope that tomorrow you get your BFP, I will be thinking of you and sending you positive vibes   

Lx


----------



## pinklady (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks Lorri.

To add to my symptoms, now have really sharp pains in same boob, like glass or needles behind the nipple.  So weird, what on earth does it mean??  Can anyone shed any light on this pain and shooting pains in boobs?


----------



## marymoo (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Jane Anne.  Am a bit more chilled (for now!) as friends have been over for lunch and taken good care of me.  Its crazy times, one minute  and the next  

Im a great believer in whats meant to be will be, but its the worst time this 2ww and trying to stay positive all the time.  Ive been fine up to now as there's always been scans or blood tests to keep you focused, but now all you can do is wait - arrrrrhhhhhhhhhh!

Have managed to do all 23 episodes of Desperate Housewives in 3 days though!!!!!

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## sculley (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey everyone....how is the pain analysing going today?  We seem to have a new entry with Pinklady's needles behind the nipples!

I have had some very strange 'tugging' sensations today.  Not in my boobs i must add!!! AF type pains have died down (hurrah!), but boobs are really sore - but they have been all the way through this treatment and they usually are a few days before AF!  

Marymoo - wish I had Desparate Housewives....i have been watching all sorts of crap on TV.  Trisha just started so will have to go soon.   When is your test date?

Talk to you all soon
Sculleyx


----------



## JackieB (Aug 23, 2005)

Afternoon everyone.

I'm due to test next Thursday (26th) so on day 7 today.  I'm getting fed up with analysing each and every twinge but I can't help myself.  Depressed when I feel AF pains, then worried if they stop!!!!!  Was sick yesterday morning and felt queasy all day (except when I ate) but was disappointed that I wasn't sick this morning 

Boobs have been very sore since et but I think that's the cyclogest.  I'm not sure what is worse - having symptoms or not!


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi Jackie .. I am supposed to test on the thursday too and have just been feeling sooo nauses so  took a test today and it was a very faint posotive. Not getting too excited untill official test day as anything can happen. (I have had FET so no worries about trigger injections clouding the issue!) Have no other symptoms at all!!


----------



## marymoo (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey Sculley

My test date is next Wednesday (26th).  The clinic Im at (ARGC) do the test after 10 days for some reason, so its not quite a 2ww so I suppose I should think myself lucky!!

Not long till Richard & Judy  ........!

Jackie B - totally agree with you, is it better to have symptoms or nothing at all??!  Mine seem to change by the hour


----------



## JackieB (Aug 23, 2005)

Cesca

Fingers crossed that is good news - I'm really hoping it is for you.  How are you going to get through the next week now?!!  I don't think I have the courage to test early - I am planning to hang on 'til next Thursday!


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi Jackie ..I don't know how I'm going to make it until next Thursday,  I wish now I could go to sleep and wake up then!!! If you can hold out DON'T test early ,it doesn't make things easier and at least if you test on the right day that the clinic told you to ,then whatever comes up will be correct and no ifs or buts!!


----------



## Rainy Day (May 22, 2004)

Hi Cesca,

Once again - huge congratulations to you.  Yippee    .

Why don't you call your clinic and just tell them you tested early and it is positive.  It may make you feel it is more real. This is exactly what I did when I got a very faint BFP four days early.  I apologised to my consultant for testing early and he just said that was absolutely fine and we scheduled my scan etc.

Its 4.30 now - so you could still call.  I'm sure they will be great about your news!

Well done!

Rainy Day


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls 

hello to all the new girls 

cesca yr a naughty girl testing early   i also tested early and mine was a fet and as you can see im preggers but congrats to you hunny  

good luck to all the  girls 

all the best nikki xxx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Marymoo - I am at ARGC too, testing on 25th, when was your ET ? I had a day3 ET on 13th. I always thought the 2ww started with EC as day0, as that is when you would have ovulated if natural (I could be wrong !). Have you looked at the ARGC girls thread on ICSI general chit chat board (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,39343.from1129905084.html)?


----------



## sculley (Aug 5, 2005)

Marymoo - testing on day 10.......is that for real?  My test is actually on day 15 if you count ET as day 1....really not fair.    But is it that you have a blood test on this date or a urine test?  I have just been given a kit to use.  Dont think i get a blood test?

Lorri - not you as well.....  

Anyway - enjoy the weekend everyone and hope there is not too much 'unofffical' testing over the weekend.

Sculley


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kirsty ~ sorry hun, big hugs and huge luck to you 

Welcome Shazz, Dhikki, Stephanie, Cal, Marymoo, Dippy, Nuala and Jackie.....fab to have loads of new ladies on here. Much luck to you all   

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## marymoo (Oct 14, 2005)

Sculley/Lorri - I had a day 5 ET on Sunday 16th, and my testing is 10 days later on the 26th, so 15 days after fertilisation.  They will be doing a blood test.  I just presumed it was going to be 2 weeks from the date of transfer, but obviously not - I was too spaced out to ask any questions at the time!

I have checked out the ARGC thread - so many people on there!!!

Have a top weekend.  I'm planning on shoe-horning myself off the sofa and getting out the house as much as possible!!


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Guys

I have just had my 9th and final IUI today , well final being one way or another, hopefully the BFP way.  Due to test on or abouts 4th november.

Wishing all you waiters lots of   and


----------



## JackieB (Aug 23, 2005)

Bit worried today.  On day 8 of 2ww and for the first 6-7 days my boobs were very sore and heavy and in particular my nipples were as hard as bullets (tmi?) and extremely painful to touch.  But today, they feel fine.  Boobs still slightly sore but not half as bad as they have been and nipples fine too.  Is this a bad sign?  I know the cyclogest will add the the soreness but the fact that it's wearing off a bit now is not good, I think.  I thought they would get worse if I was pregnant.

Really depressed and still have to wait until next Thursday!  Have convinced myself it's a -ive!


----------



## Stephanie K (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi JackieB, I am on day 5 and first of all my boobs were sore and my nipples were so painful but yasterday afternoon this all settled down. I am still a little sore if I poke them but that might just be because I am prodding them so much   

From talking to people and reading this site I really dont think there are any right or wrong symptoms and everyone is different......thats what i am telling myself anyway!
Dont get too down about it(easy to say I know). Look after yourself and try to have a nice weekend!   

Good luck to everyone else

Lots of love 

Steph


----------



## lemonjelly (May 7, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Please can I join this thread? I'm a bit late starting as I had ET on 14th and have test on 26th (next Weds).  I had ICSI (2nd try) with two 4 cell transferred.

I'm analysising everything and am getting worse by the day  ! Had slight cramps since ET and slightly sore boobs, then on day 7 & 8 my cramps were horrid, and now they seem to have gone again (just the odd one) but my boobs have gone really sore so I'm half convinced AF is on her way.

I'm also waking up in the middle of the night and having to go to the loo (I drink lots of fluid - I got OHSS last time) and then can't get back to sleep for hours . I'm having gestone injections for progesterone - they're quite sore - but last time it was 8 pessaries a day and much prefer injection.

I've been reading your messages and wish I had sooner as it's too late for me for brazil nuts and pineapple juice  as I suppose if I'd been lucky it would have implanted by now - but I've still put them both onto the shopping list later just in case! I've been having a couple of brazil nuts a day as I used to take selenium supplement and wanted to replace it - but everyone seems to take handfuls.

I hope everyone is feeling well and good luck to you all!

Love Lemonjelly xxx


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

afternoon

still can't do my jeans or trousers up - has anybodyelse grown a massive tummy after E/C and E/T?? I look 4 months pregnant! (wouldn't mind if I was!)

Marymoo good to hear u r feeling better - the wait is evil!!!!  desperate housewives sounds fab - daytime tv is driving me crazy... I have watched the same episodes of test tube babies twice and cried again loads the second time round...

Hi lemonjelly welcome to the 2ww club 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Ditto - looking 4-5 months pg, jeans feeling a lot tighter, and feeling crampy.


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

not sure how I am going to cope with work - I really can't do up any of my work trousers or skirts!

I had to go into town earlier with my jeans undone! - my DPs tshirt and fleece on top so not to scare anybody  

goodluck lorri only a few days to go


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Can I join you all?  Had e/t today.  This is our 2nd cycle of donor egg IVF.

Carol
xxx


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Morning all
Thanks Lizzy for adding my name to list.

I'm on day 8 post ET and I also can't get any of my trousers to fit. Went for walk with DH and my gorgeous dogs yesterday. Did whole walk with button undone. I'm having problems turning over at night cos my breasts are that sore. I'm back to work tomorrow. Great just hope I don't snap anyones head off.
One more thing I normally suffer with terrible headaches every few days or so but have not had one since EC.Has anyone else had this.
Love and Hugs
Dippy3


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

morning

hi dippy and carol... lots of luck to you both with your 2ww...

Dippy I think cyclogest is also used to treat PMS - which doesn't make sense as it also seems to cause it but maybe the cyclogest is controlling the trigger of your headaches?? 

I can't turn over at night - it is really annoying not being able to sleep in favorite position and very tiring!! - I am also back in work tomorrow for the first time and just hoping I don't cry...    

    to all you who are waiting 

xxxxxxx


----------



## DUCATTI (Sep 4, 2005)

hi

looking for some advice from those who have got a bfp and were eating brazil nuts, drinking pineapple juice have you continued to do this and if so how much?

thanks
ducatti


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just popping by to wish you all in your 2ww masses of  & 


xx


----------



## Saggy (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Ducatti, 

I post on the TTL board, but read you're question on brazil nuts and pineapple juice, a couple of the girls have already got bfp's and might be able to tell you, why don't you put you're question on their too!

I am day 10 on 2ww and counting down, its been a bit of an emotional rollercoaster the last few days but still feel quite positive!

Take care 
LOL
Sarah


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi everyone.Before going bed last night I noticed a bit of spotting. gutted, feel as though AF is going to arrive. It was day 8 yesterday. Can anyone help has anyone else had similar. Thanks Very worried.  
Luv Dippy.


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls

dippy that could be implantation  i had it from day nine and it was quite a bit i no tmi and as you can see im preggers 
dont worry about it i no its harder to do than say but keep possitive and you will see   
take care and good luck nikki xxxx

good luck girls good luck girls good luck girls good luck girls good luck girls good luck girls good luck girls


----------



## JackieB (Aug 23, 2005)

Have really bad, typical (for me) AF pains today - low stomach cramps and aching back .  Really depressed!


----------



## marymoo (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Guys

The weekend has flown by (thank god) & Ive experienced a major sense of calm since my huge emotional panic on day 5/6.  How long this will last I don't know.  

I'm still getting aches down below, and for the last couple of nights have woken up covered in sweat (nice) and am constantly thirsty.  Who knows what the future brings, but for now I'm just going with it.  Am testing on Wednesday, so this dreadful wait is nearing the end.

Am hoping you are all ok & taking it easy.

Big love marymoo x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40146.0.html


----------

